
A Guide to Becoming a Full-Stack Developer in 2017 - happy-go-lucky
https://medium.com/coderbyte/a-guide-to-becoming-a-full-stack-developer-in-2017-5c3c08a1600c
======
vectorEQ
just become a normal developer. by having interest in computers and
programming them. don't become a buzzword. act out of interest and enjoyment,
then you will learn best.

